# Farmina N&D Wild Cod



## Simpson&Tiger (Mar 4, 2014)

I will come clean and admit I cheated on getting the samples. Friends without dogs ordered some and gave them to me. I got enough for over a week of regular feeding. I have a JRT that is picky, gassy and has trouble with liquid stool while running around. I tried everything, everything. The person on Facebook suggested the Wild Cod food and I resisted pushing for the grain free foods but I did decide to listen because I am exhausted from this dog. Yes grains, can you freaking believe it!! I don't even know what Farro is. Cod I know.

The dog leaped for this food. I mean leaped. It is dark, smells rich and looks unlike other foods I have tried, especially the nice big pieces. Within two days, poo was hard, small, dark brown and not a trace of liquid. No gas either.

Happy, crazy JRT.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm having problems with my 16 week old Cane Corso puppy having cannon butt. How do I get a sample?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you on Facebook? Have a search under Farmina USA and message or leave them a message there. I've had a few samples too. (for my cat).


----------



## ChicagoDog (Jul 18, 2013)

Kinda strange that you just joined and posted about a food that isn't even available yet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

ChicagoDog said:


> Kinda strange that you just joined and posted about a food that isn't even available yet.


It's not available, but samples began arriving to people last week...


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the exact formula I've been hoping to try for my lab and my golden. The website lists quite a few stores in our area that are supposed to carry it; but I can't find out how much longer it will be. Also haven't seen anything about pricing.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> This is the exact formula I've been hoping to try for my lab and my golden. The website lists quite a few stores in our area that are supposed to carry it; but I can't find out how much longer it will be. Also haven't seen anything about pricing.


Yes, you are referring to the stores in Washington State, Oregon and Idaho. These just went on the website. Food will be available there in the next 2 weeks. The distributor is Whole Pet NW in Vancouver, Washington. Soon stores in California, Arizona, Nevada, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, Nebraska, North & South Dakota, New Jersey, PA, Maryland, Delaware, Virginia, West Virginia and Washington DC will be showing.

The pricing for that food should be around $50-$52 for a 26.4lb bag.

Single Animal Protein Wild Cod & Ancestral Grain Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

ChicagoDog said:


> Kinda strange that you just joined and posted about a food that isn't even available yet.


Thats why they are sending out samples, so people can see what the food is like and if their dog enjoys it before the food hits the market. There has been a lot of interest in this food for the past 6 months or more. I'm pretty sure it's going to be available on Chewys next week so that's not a long time.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I am on pins and needles waiting for this food to come out. I just wish I could buy it in a store but will have to make do with online (I don't like ordering off the computer).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I never ever thought I'd say this about a kibble, but so am I.
My kitten won't eat her old kibble now after trying her sample of this. I am just thrilled to be getting her off her expensive kibble with 8-15% ash (depending on the batch they said) to one with approx 6%, and protein derived from 90 odd percent meat sources, not plant matter. This is why I've been looking forward to it coming out. It's got to be far, far better for a cat who won't eat anything but kibble and is prone to UTI's and crystal problems.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> I never ever thought I'd say this about a kibble, but so am I.
> My kitten won't eat her old kibble now after trying her sample of this. I am just thrilled to be getting her off her expensive kibble with 8-15% ash (depending on the batch they said) to one with approx 6%, and protein derived from 90 odd percent meat sources, not plant matter. This is why I've been looking forward to it coming out. It's got to be far, far better for a cat who won't eat anything but kibble and is prone to UTI's and crystal problems.


Curious, what was your cat on before?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

NV. Chicken. 4ish years.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

$3.90ish per lb here.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> NV. Chicken. 4ish years.


Good to know! My cats are addicted to Fromm's Salmon Tunachovy. I'm hoping they'll love this food too


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah. You could have struck me down with a feather when she ate it. Since the guys at Farmina were so nice, I was worrying how I could tell them that Windy had refused to eat their kibble. But, yeah, she now absolutely refuses to eat the NV that she ate for the past 4 years. I'm thrilled actually, but can't wait till it comes out. 
Good luck, I hope your cats likes it too. It is a great kibble. I'm very, very happy!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

So I just was chatting with a rep from chewy.com and they have said they have no idea when they will be getting the food now because they have't heard back from Farmina!?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

leaveittoweaver said:


> So I just was chatting with a rep from chewy.com and they have said they have no idea when they will be getting the food now because they have't heard back from Farmina!?


I am so confused. I keep getting different answers. 

Chewy told me about 4 days ago (?) that they were crossing their fingers it was going to be 3 weeks. Something about US customs has been an issue. 

Someone else told me that it should be there by next week and that Chewy was just being cautious by saying longer. 

I don't know. But Jackson needs his wild boar. lol


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I am so confused. I keep getting different answers.
> 
> Chewy told me about 4 days ago (?) that they were crossing their fingers it was going to be 3 weeks. Something about US customs has been an issue.
> 
> ...


Farmina contacted me and said that the chewy rep didn't know what they were talking about. So hopefully it'll be soon. This is my concern with food that comes from other countries, the availability can be an issue. I see this issue with Orijen and Acana sometimes because they have trouble getting it over the border.


----------

